# older Wood Saver stove, need help with info



## viet_vet (Oct 2, 2011)

Greetings all. I am new here and this is my first post.

I have a large, older wood stove that is a Wood Saver brand. My insurance company will not give me insurance unless I can provide them with the UL (Underwriters Laboratory) info for the stove. Does anyone have a link they can provide me for" Wood Saver" stove details and specs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2011)

We need a manufacturer's name off of the stove. In fact if it was UL tested the plate with the certification should be on the stove.


----------



## webbie (Oct 2, 2011)

Never heard of it. A pic would help greatly...I've been around the biz since 1978, so if it was anything other than a local yokel stove (welding shop special), I'd probably have seen it.


----------



## tickbitty (Oct 3, 2011)

don't know if this one would be right...
http://www.harvestchapelmission.org/page/7-5-wood-stove

This one is probably right, an early 80s Fisher-type?  
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/85750.htm
Guy says:
"I've been heating our house since 1982 with a larger "Wood Saver" wood stove. For those not familiar with the brand (and very few people would be), it was made by one of the many small wood stove builders that were making stoves at the time. It is basically a copy of one of the larger Fisher stoves...very well made, made of 1/4 " steel, excellent welds, very heavy cast iron door, lined with firebrick, and still in great shape and air tight after all these years."


----------



## viet_vet (Oct 4, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Never heard of it. A pic would help greatly...I've been around the biz since 1978, so if it was anything other than a local yokel stove (welding shop special), I'd probably have seen it.



Does this help?


----------



## burleymike (Oct 6, 2011)

The doors remind me of a Timberline stove I wonder if they are related?


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 6, 2011)

burleymike said:
			
		

> The doors remind me of a Timberline stove I wonder if they are related?


Craig will know.  He will be back.


----------



## taswoody (Oct 7, 2011)

Viet_Vet said:
			
		

> Greetings all. I am new here and this is my first post.
> 
> I have a large, older wood stove that is a Wood Saver brand. My insurance company will not give me insurance unless I can provide them with the UL (Underwriters Laboratory) info for the stove. Does anyone have a link they can provide me for" Wood Saver" stove details and specs? Thanks in advance.


----------



## webbie (Oct 7, 2011)

Nah, I don't know...same deal...looks like a locally made Fisher copy and also like the Timberline (which is a Fisher copy also)


----------



## taswoody (Oct 7, 2011)

i have a stove that is the same but has a different name. It is a scandia 809 built in 1980.It was sold by franklin cast made in taiwan. the doors are 10 in. by 14 in. cast iron, the opening is 1 ft. by 18in. the fire box is 19 in.deep by 21 in. wide. It was tested by PFS corp. 2402 daniels st. Madison Wisconson 53704. The UL standard is 737. The btu for this stove is between 40 and 50 thousand. Check with your code officer on how far away you need to keep the stove from the wall and furniture. The stove heated my house for over 20 years.


----------



## wildrose70 (Feb 21, 2013)

tickbitty said:


> don't know if this one would be right...
> http://www.harvestchapelmission.org/page/7-5-wood-stove
> 
> This one is probably right, an early 80s Fisher-type?
> ...


----------



## wildrose70 (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a woodsaver fire place insert from circa 1984. purchased from The Potter Woodsaver Stove Company, inc.
680 F Street, Eastside Oregon, 97420. Phone, (503) 269-5339. Probably no longer valid number.I would like to have a copy of the parts that make up the stove. My last guests buggered up the secondary burn system by burning trash in the stove, tin cans etc up the stove pipe and a piece of metal (a baffle?) lieing on the hearth.
I need to know if the rest of the parts are intact. Can anyone help??


----------

